# Do you hike with your Hav?



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi,
I have two elderly labradors and I am considering getting a small dog next. My great joy has been hiking in the woods and parks with my labs, and I have been impressed with how well my friend's shih-tzu keeps up. I am drawn to the Havanese as a small dog because I have read that they are quite tough and love to swim and, I am guessing, I will enjoy their traninability and high intelligence over the shih-tzu. I have been lurking here a while and wondered how many of you enjoy outdoor explorations with your dogs.

Sky


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Sky and welcome. 

My 9 month old Havanese Bugsy loves the great outdoors. I have two standard poodles who require a lot of exercise. We go on long off leash walks twice a day. Once to the beach and once to our local park and Bugsy has absolutely no trouble (not even when he was a teeny puppy) keeping up with my big dogs. He loves to run like hell, get wet in the ocean and get really filthy in the mud.  

I think you would love a Havanese.

Best,


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady also loves to be outside. He has gone on a few hikes with us. I remember one in particular with my sister in law's golder retriever. We must have hiked 4 miles on dirt trail. Brady turned and looked at us at the end like "really, we have to go now". He was about 6 months at the time. He would walk/hike for miles daily if we were up to it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We don't do a lot of hiking ourselves, but one breeder we talked to and visited while we were trying to decide if we were really crazy enough to get a dog again told us that they can hike with the big dogs, just be sure they get enough water.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't go hiking, but they love to go on long walks around the neighborhood. They love to be outside as much as possible.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sky, if you read what I've read about aquaintances of mine on a Cdn. Havanese list, you'd know just how wonderful the Havanese is for hiking and enjoying lots of outdoor activities! Debbie Boudreau, a member here, also knows them and can tell you the same.

This couple walks their dogs almost daily for a good long walk and weekly go on hikes through woods, up mountains and can be gone half a day. Their 4 Havs follow along and absolutely love it! They look forward to it and get very excited when they know they're going on a hike again. They have run of a large yard, but the walks are what keeps these pooches healthy and good and tired.  The Havanese can still be quite content living in an apartment and not have the daily, long walks so it is quite adaptable to any lifestyle.

I highly recommend the Havanese for what you're looking for in a pet!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Look for a breeding that will have good shoulder layback and a long femur with low hocks and the dog will be able to travel easily for miles and enjoy a hike. One with straight shoulders and straight or less than ideal rear leg conformation will want to be carried back home.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I knew Tom when I was looking for a dog he has all the answers ..
Our first dog was a good little hiker . I used to take him up to Tahoe and hike with him and a girlfriend . He loved it - he had good stamina - the only thing was his color . He was black and he would really feel the heat .. 
It is important to keep them well hydrated .
I would ask the Vet about long walks and hikes and he said no problem but try to keep it under 3 miles .
My husband would love to take him on long walks and he would do 4 miles .
Cosmo & Ahnold walk well but we do not hike as yet . Ahnold is like a little Ballet dancer - amazing grand jetes ..


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input-- and so positive! I am really glad to hear about Hav hiking experiences, as my love of dogs is an extension of my love of nature and the outdoors. My friends think I 've lost my mind, moving from Labs to a toy breed, LOL! 
Jane


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sky, if you read what I've read about aquaintances of mine on a Cdn. Havanese list, you'd know just how wonderful the Havanese is for hiking and enjoying lots of outdoor activities! Debbie Boudreau, a member here, also knows them and can tell you the same.


Hi Marj, Thanks for the input. I am curious, do have a link for the Canadian Havanese list? 
The adaptability factor you allude to, is the appeal of the Havanese for me.

Sky


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

*Daunting!*



Tom King said:


> Look for a breeding that will have good shoulder layback and a long femur with low hocks and the dog will be able to travel easily for miles and enjoy a hike. One with straight shoulders and straight or less than ideal rear leg conformation will want to be carried back home.


Whoa! I don't think I am up to that assessment. I had better find a really good breeder! Great information, if I can put it to use! Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam has amazed me the stamina he has. Even as a young pup, he could walk our usual 45 minutes and them some. I would think he would tire out and pick him up, but he wanted no part of being held. He wanted to walk.

The only problem with walking in the woods is all the twigs and leaves he collects in his coat. 

Good luck in finding the perfect Havanese for you!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom King said:


> Look for a breeding that will have good shoulder layback and a long femur with low hocks and the dog will be able to travel easily for miles and enjoy a hike. One with straight shoulders and straight or less than ideal rear leg conformation will want to be carried back home.


What does that mean in simple terms?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It means the difference between one that can move freely and efficiently and one that cannot. An athlete versus ordinary. 

Both the front and rear need to be able to move with equal efficiency. The breed standard calls for low hocks-which are generally considered to be anything 1/3 or less of the rear height. Dogs that move funky in the rear will almost always have long hocks. 

The femur carries the largest muscles in the body (same with us), so a long femur carries a longer muscle which not only allows more propulsion but allows the rear foot to carry more body weight as it reaches up under the body-where the real spring comes from. 

I am considered to know right much about horse conformation and it carries over into dogs. We have been breeding animals since the mid 70s and Pam and I always talk conformation.

There is no mention of femur length anywhere in the Havanese standard but there is a lot of variation in the dogs-even the ones seen in the ring.

Movement is most efficient when the stifle is at or below the level of the elbow-well proven in sporthorses (those doing the Olympic events). This is very rare in Havanese but there are some.

When it's all working together for maximum efficiency almost anyone can see the difference, although most people just look at how the front moves and not front and rear together.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom,

Thanks so much for such a detailed explanation.  You are just a wealth of information and I've learned so much. I really appreciate the time you (and other breeders on this board) take to educate us on the finer points of the Havanese.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know mine can hike! Even my 4.5lb maltese is known to be quite a champ! I think it is something you have to build up to also. If your dogs are used to being on the couch just like out of shape humans. They probably can't hike nearly as long. I know with winter just getting over. Dora was exhausted at the end of our 3 mile walk. Now that it is getting warmer and we have been walking more often, she doesn't get tired as easily. 

The only difference is the bathing and grooming it takes afterwards. I thought I trusted Dora on a hike when she decided to run into the river. Well the rest of the hike in hocking hills region is very sandy! I spent about an hour getting all the sand out of her hair!

Amanda


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds like if I get a Havanese, s/he will need a short haircut! Hmmmm...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sneaky little Dora!  But look how magnificent they look in front of that waterfall! Who can resist a little dip in the water?


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Sneaky little Dora!  But look how magnificent they look in front of that waterfall! Who can resist a little dip in the water?


I know-- they look adorable! They remind me of a retired couple on a cross-country trip. They set the camera on "auto" or maybe asked some nice young man to take their picture. I love the contrast between their little sweet faces and the waterfall behind them!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes you are right about the haircut . It is called a puppy cut .
Do not let them buzz your dog !!!I always keep their hair shorter in the summer as they are black and Lois shaves the belly but as I said you can never tell she does it so well ..
She designed a cut for me as we like to walk and hike and we always want to take the dog and now it is dogs and it is even more fun ..


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

i found this link with Hav. clips:
http://www.cynadohavanese.com/

Click on "pet" under "Grooming" on the left hand side. I love the cut on the first dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I always keep my guys in puppy cuts! I do a little shorter in the summer and just a little longer in the winter, but their bellies are always shorter just so they dont get matted in the snow and rain. Def tell any groomer - DO NOT SHAVE them! I think the only time that would need to be done would be if you had a really bad matting problem. I also think that keeping them in puppy cuts, helps me cut down on the need for baths in between grooming. My girls are groomed every 5-6 weeks and I rarely ever bath them in between. I might just wash their feet, or bum, or face, but never is there a need for a full bath. Good luck on finding your perfect little Hav!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a neat thread. I enjoy hiking but for a couple of years we didn't because our little daughter was young. She will be turning 3 this summer, so I think she may be able to handle very easy trails that are not too long. Actually, I am so out of shape that I could start of slow myself  But Oreo will enjoy that for sure


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank Marj and Sky,
Underneath all that cute hair, I truly find out my fuzzy little princesses are dogs! Especially the havanese, she doesn't avoid puddles, she finds them! I am excited to take her and visit the ocean for the first time this summer!

This Sunday, Dora found a rabbit in the backyard... how he got there??? I have a 6 foot privacy fence but Dora figured it out before I did! I had to chase her while she chased the rabbit, pick up the maltese on my way.... she is definetly a dog who loves the bad stuff underneath all that cuteness!

BTW, everyone will still have an easter... the rabbit made it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, if you think you had trouble getting the sand out of Dora after the water and hike, just you wait until that ocean trip!  My last trip to the beach with the dogs took three washings to get all the sand out. I don't know how those silky coats can hold so much material in them! However, it is worth the fun when they discover waves - at least the small ones up on shore. The dogs and the beaches (ocean and river) are so much fun!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I had the same thing with Asta he loved the creeks in Tahoe . Now I am not so sure I would let him do it . Knowing about all the Giardia .. He had a blast but I really had to give him a good scrub.. It was heaven to him to go awimming but he sure hated to be bathed .
I know it was his breeder she was overwhelmed by 5 puppies and it was her first time . She just did not handle them enough and he never liked to be held ..


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max doesn't hike, but he does go on a 2+ mile walk with me everyday, sidewalks and power trails.


----------

